

Consul: Distributed service discovery and configuration in Go - allengeorge
http://www.consul.io/

======
allengeorge
The consistent key-value store portion is built using a new implementation of
Raft ([https://github.com/hashicorp/raft](https://github.com/hashicorp/raft))
as opposed to the well-known goraft
([https://github.com/goraft/raft](https://github.com/goraft/raft)). Would be
interesting to compare and contrast the two!

